# Fishy shots 2.0



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

1. One of our razys.









2. from the Akron Zoo.









3. Akron Zoo.









4. An angel that has passed.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

wow #3 and 4 are super good shots!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

manzpants92 said:


> wow #3 and 4 are super good shots!


Thank you Travis


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, the last two pics are amazing! What camera did you use??


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

Option said:


> Yes, the last two pics are amazing! What camera did you use??


Thank you Option 

These were all taken with a Canon 50D body. Numbers 1 and 4 I used a 
Sigma f/2.8 150mm macro lens and a remote mounted 580EXII flash.

Numbers 2 and 3 I used a Sigma f/1.4 50mm lens and available light.

All were handheld.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

MiniFishRoom said:


> Nice!


Thank you MiniFishRoom


----------



## redsea (Jan 19, 2013)

Those are some cool photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

redsea said:


> Those are some cool photos, thanks for sharing!


Thank you redsea


----------

